# soccer shin guards as ray guards



## Graham_DTX (Jul 3, 2016)

Making the drive to Galveston tomorrow early AM and the Academy in my neck of the woods doesn't sell ray guards. I was wondering if anyone on here has used the one-piece soccer shin guards w/ wading boots as a ******* ray guard combo? 

It seems that it would protect the front of your shin at least, but expose the back side. Any info on this? What do yall think is the best for a last minute remedy?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Not sure if they're rated for a whipping projectile.

But I guess every little bit helps?

Just shuffle them foots....


----------



## AnthAg2017 (Aug 14, 2015)

Considering they do nothing to cover the ankle I'm going to go with no.


----------



## Graham_DTX (Jul 3, 2016)

Yea i wore them for the first wade but then ditched them - I realized the lower part of my leg was exposed anyway.

As for the fishing in Xmas Bay - waded it twice for like 5+ hours each time. Nothing! I mean nothing. INSANE amount of bait fish and looked SO fishy .... but nothin


----------

